

Show HN: Our Open-Source Raspberry Pi Robot - johncole
http://www.dexterindustries.com/GoPiGo/

======
doctoboggan
Very cool! I'm very interested in raspberry pi hardware control. I've built a
car similar to yours, you can find out more about it on my website here:

[http://jack.minardi.org/raspberry_pi/android-controlled-
toy-...](http://jack.minardi.org/raspberry_pi/android-controlled-toy-car/)

I am slowly building up a raspberry pi hardware control python library. My
goal is to do as much as possible on the Pi without bringing an Arduino into
the mix. You can check out the code on github:

[https://github.com/jminardi/RobotBrain](https://github.com/jminardi/RobotBrain)

Let me know if you want to chat, I love talking with others interested in
Raspi hardware control.

